# Seu / Vosso (Quando usar?)



## rXo

Boas, estou com uma duvida. Eu nunca vi brasileiros falar 'vosso'. Mas ja tenho visto portugueses, exemplo: Vossa casa, no lugar dos brasileiros que falam 'sua casa'.

Quando usar uma ou outra? Qual a diferença?

Obrigado pela ajuda.
X.


----------



## anaczz

Olá, rXo.
Há uma discussão recente sobre esse assunto aqui.

A rigor, "vosso" é o pronome possessivo da segunda pessoal do plural (vós).

eu - meu
tu - teu
você, ele, ela - seu
nós - nosso
vós - vosso
vocês, eles, elas - seu 

No entanto, o uso de "vos" e "vosso" associados à terceira pessoa do plural,  é tão frequente, no português europeu, que, praticamente, já se tornou regra entre seus falantes.

No Brasil usa-se  o pronome que, por norma, corresponde à terceira pessoa do plural, ou seja, "seu".


----------



## Weliton

Puxa!! Hoje mesmo eu pensei nisso.
Eu fiquei em dúvida sobre_ o que_ usar informalmente _(aqui no Brasil) _quando eu quero me referir à segunda pessoa do plural, eu logo pensei no "vosso" mas aqui no Brasil seria muito, MUITO RARO ouvir alguém usar esse tratamento.
Nós usamos outras expressões no lugar, como: "De vocês"
Isso é de vocês


----------



## anaczz

Weliton said:


> Puxa!! Hoje mesmo eu pensei nisso.
> Eu fiquei em dúvida sobre_ o que_ usar informalmente _(aqui no Brasil) _quando eu quero me referir à segunda pessoa do plural, eu logo pensei no "vosso" mas aqui no Brasil seria muito, MUITO RARO ouvir alguém usar esse tratamento.
> Nós usamos outras expressões no lugar, como: "De vocês"
> Isso é de vocês


 
É verdade, geralmente sentimos necessidade de diferenciar 
o que pertence a você -> seu
e
o que pertence a vocês -> de vocês

Acredito que tenha sido esse mesmo o motivo que levou os portugueses a adotarem o "vosso" ao invés de "seu".


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> É verdade, geralmente sentimos necessidade de diferenciar
> o que pertence a você -> seu
> e
> o que pertence a vocês -> de vocês
> 
> Acredito que tenha sido esse mesmo o motivo que levou os portugueses a adotar o "vosso" ao invés de "seu".


Você acredita e eu tenho quase a certeza, Ana!  
Na verdade, julgo que foi um estratagema muito útil, aproveitar o facto de o uso tradicional de _vosso/vos_ ter praticamente desaparecido e adaptá-lo para a 3.ª pessoa. A gramática ainda não reconhece - ou melhor, prefere ignorar - este uso, mas é uma questão de tempo.


----------



## okporip

anaczz said:


> É verdade, geralmente sentimos necessidade de diferenciar
> o que pertence a você -> seu
> e
> o que pertence a vocês -> de vocês



No Brasil, essa necessidade de diferenciar acaba gerando, também, a associação entre "seus" e vocês:

a sua casa (que pertence a você);
a casa sua*s* (que pertence a você*s*).

Não sou adepto e acho até meio bizarro, mas a verdade é que já notei esse uso inclusive por gente com ensino superior.


----------



## Istriano

Como usam, em Portugal,  _sintam-se bem na vossa casa!_ ou
_sintam-vos bem na vossa casa_! ou
_senti-vos bem na vossa casa!_?

Se usam SE com VOSSO, lembra um pouco o uso carioca:

_Se *tu *não *se *_esconder/cuidar_, ela_ vai _*te *pegar. 
_


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Como usam, em Portugal, _sintam-se bem na vossa casa!_ ou
> _sintam-vos bem na vossa casa_!  ou
> _senti-vos bem na vossa casa!_?
> 
> Se usam SE com VOSSO, lembra um pouco o uso carioca:
> 
> _Se *tu *não *se *cuidar, ela vai *te *pegar._


 
Bem lembrado, Istriano. Como já se afirmou por aqui, misturamos tudo: "Sintam-*se* bem na vossa casa!" 
Mas a maioria das pessoas nem tem noção que isso está errado, gramaticalmente falando. O uso é transversal, tu podes ouvir em todos os extratos sociais, todos os _media_, e até mesmo na literatura mais cuidada.


----------



## rXo

Agradeço a _(é com 'a' ou sem 'a'?) _vossa ajuda. _(esta certo? ou eu posso dizer 'sua' ajuda tambem ?)_ Pelo visto, há muitas formas de falar portugues dependendo de cada pais ou as vezes dos estados.

Gostaria de fazer outra pergunta, o significado da palavra 'Valeu' é o mesmo de 'Obrigado/a' ou pode ser utilizada para outra coisa?

X.


----------



## Istriano

Valeu = Thanks (informal)
Obrigado = Grato = Thank you (more formal)

(_Valeu _can mean _okay _too, just like _falou_).


----------



## caiofonsecads

rXo said:


> Agradeço a _(é com 'a' ou sem 'a'?) _vossa ajuda. _(esta certo? ou eu posso dizer 'sua' ajuda tambem ?)_ Pelo visto, há muitas formas de falar portugues dependendo de cada pais ou as vezes dos estados.
> 
> Gostaria de fazer outra pergunta, o significado da palavra 'Valeu' é o mesmo de 'Obrigado/a' ou pode ser utilizada para outra coisa?
> 
> X.



Além de ser usado como agradecimento (forma vulgar), "Valeu" também poderá ser uma elipse (forma abreviada) de "Valeu a pena".


----------



## manxo

Fica claro. O galego guardou maioritariamente o significado primitivo, mas o português perdeu-o absolutamente. Digo “maioritariamente” porque há zonas de Galiza nas que estrume, ademais de ser o conjunto de vegetais que se deitam na corte do gado, suporta também um significado idêntico ao português.
Muito obrigado pelas vossas (ou suas?) intervenções.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

manxo said:


> [...]
> Muito obrigado pelas vossas (ou suas?) intervenções.


"Suas" - Brasil
"Vossas" - Portugal e extensivamente os demais países lusófonos.


----------



## metaphrastes

Marcio_Osorio said:


> "Suas" - Brasil
> "Vossas" - Portugal e extensivamente os demais países lusófonos.


Mesmo em Portugal, "vosso", "vossos", "vossa" e "vossas" não costumam ser usados em contextos menos formais - e, mesmo em contextos formais, não vejo serem usados a torto e a direito, mas com contenção, talvez pelo receio de soar pomposo ou pretensioso.

Já no Brasil, sendo de uso muito raro, não é desconhecido de quem quer que tenha alguma leitura - digamos, de autores do século XIX - e penso que não será impossível de se ouvir em contextos muito formais, em meios mais conservadores em termos de cultura e de língua.

Acho curioso "decretar-se" a extinção duma forma pronominal que faz parte da língua e cuja alternativa mais corrente (_seu_, _seus_) é ambígua, podendo referir a terceira ou a segunda pessoa, e o género masculino ou feminino. Dito doutra forma, o "estigma" cultural sobre a segunda pessoa do plural - como coisa antiquada ou gongórica - retira clareza ao discurso em vez de acrescentar.

Por isso, prefiro pensar nestas formas pronominais como de uso relativamente pouco frequente, em Portugal, e de uso raríssimo, no Brasil. Mas fazem parte do léxico português tanto numa como noutra parte.


----------



## pfaa09

manxo said:


> Muito obrigado pelas vossas (ou suas?) intervenções.


Note-se que o uso de "suas" na variante brasileira, poderá causar "confusão" a não-nativos, os lusófonos percebem bem, sobretudo com a presença do contexto.

Nota: Ia jurar que é natural o uso de vossas/os na variante brasileira. Já ouvi muitas vezes.
Exemplo: Um brasileiro a dizer a um português que gosta das praias de Portugal.
1- Eu adoro as vossas praias.
2- Eu adoro (as) suas praias. (parece que as praias são ou pertencem ao português em questão).

Qual das duas escolheriam?

Vanda, perdoe-me o abuso, pois estamos a fugir ao assunto do post.


----------



## metaphrastes

pfaa09 said:


> Exemplo: Um brasileiro a dizer a um português que gosta das praias de Portugal.
> 1- Eu adoro as vossas praias.


Caro pfaa, sendo eu brasileiro de nascimento, tenho de dizer que alguns brasileiros falam assim apenas para agradar os seus interlocutores portugueses - eu fazia o mesmo antes de vir a Portugal. Qualquer brasileiro de cultura mediana sabe perfeitamente como conjugar a segunda pessoa do plural - só que esta saiu completamente do uso cotidiano. Mas não é difícil ir buscar estas palavrinhas dos livros sebentos e cobertos de pó, para falar com um português.

Outra coisa engraçada é quando, para agradar, alguns brasileiros (bem mais novos que eu) me tratam por _tu_, provavelmente considerando o supra-sumo da deferência para com a minha cultura de adopção. Porque o _tu, _conjugado correctamente, soa quase tão antiquado quanto o _vós, _para um brasileiro - e Portugal, afinal, é o país mais antiquado, o país dos descobridores. Obviamente, não me ofendo e passo por cima da questão, porque acho duma insensibilidade crassa corrigir-se a gramática dum interlocutor fora do contexto duma aula ou, no caso, dum forum dedicado à língua. Mas rio-me por dentro, isso rio ... 

PS: lembro-me como minha falecida avó, de Santa Catarina, no Brasil - que Deus a tenha - distinguia cuidadosamente o uso familiar do _tu _do uso relativamente formal do _você. _Ela teve uma boa educação, mas não era nenhuma académica, era uma dona-de-casa.



pfaa09 said:


> 1- Eu adoro as vossas praias.
> 2- Eu adoro (as) suas praias. (parece que as praias são ou pertencem ao português em questão).
> 
> Qual das duas escolheriam?


A primeira opção ganha evidentemente em clareza. O "suas" pede, por clareza, um parêntesis: _Eu adoro as suas praias (de vocês). _Pois poderia ser _Eu adoro as suas praias (deles), Eu adoro as suas praias (delas), Eu adoro as suas praias (dele), Eu adoro as suas praias (dela), Eu adoro as suas praias (de você, tua), Eu adoro as suas praias (de vocês, vossas). _Francamente, não vejo o que a linguagem ganhou com tamanha ambiguidade.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Então, nesse caso, poderíamos dizer "Muito obrigado pelas intervenções!" frente a frente com o (nosso) interlocutor.


----------

